# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Constant hoge hartslag

## maurader

Hallo, 

Ik ben een jongen van 18 jaar en heb de laatse tijd last van een hartslag die constant rond de 80-90 soms 100 ligt. 
Is dit niet wat snel? zelf als ik in mijn bed lig blijft mijn hartslag rond de 80 hangen 

Wat zou dit kunnen zijn of moet ik mij geen zorgen maken? 

Groeten 

Simon

----------


## Helgaatje

Hoi Simon,

Jouw hartslag is prima joh. Kijk anders eens bij www.hartstichting.nl, daar zul je zien dat hij prima is. Maak je geen zorgen.

Sterkte Helgaatje

----------


## Déylanna

Er is niks mis met jou hartslag.
Rond de 80 aan 90 is hartstikke goed.
Ikzelf heb ook altijd een hartslag van rond de 80 aan 90. Ook in rust.
Dus geen zorgen over maken, het is een goede hartslag.

----------

